# Question



## rickwind (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello

I make website in HTML but all people say me that is better make it in wordpress how do you thing ?

www.koloroweobrazki.com.pl


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2016)

Your 'site seems fine to me ('though I can't read a word of it).  It's quick and easy to navigate.  WordPress has the advantage of a lot of stuff already being built for it, but even though it's customizable, you're still constrained to a certain extent.


----------



## rickwind (Apr 26, 2016)

Thx for opinion, I should more believe in me


----------

